# Polenta w/Mushrooms, blue cheese & Balsamic



## norgeskog (Feb 3, 2005)

This is an appetizer from the most popular hotel in Eugene, Valley River Inn, the SweetWaters Restaurant and Lounge.  Every table has a breathtaking view of the Willamette river, and has outside dining in the warm weather.  

POLENTA W/ROASTED MUSHROOMS, BLUE CHEESE & BALSAMIC
by Sous Chef Paul Martin

9 cups water
2 Tbs salt
3 cups coarses grade polenta
3 Tbs olive oil
4 cups assorted sliced wild mushrooms
2 Tbs chopped garlic
1/4 cup Oregon   blue cheese or Oregonzola
4 Tbs panko or bread crumbs
1 cup aged balsamic vinegar

Bring water and salt to a boil, slowly add the polenta and stir over low heat for 25 minutes.  Remove polenta from heat and spread out on a cookie sheet.   Cool then cut into 3 inch circles.

Toss the mushrooms with the olive oil and garlic, spread out on a cookie sheet pan and roast for 10 minutes at 375 degrees.

Cook the balsamic vinegar on mediumm  heat until thick and syrupy (careful not to burn).

To assemble, heat the polenta rounds in oven for 5 minutes, place in individual bowls, twop with equal portions of mushrooms and blue cheese, mix and brown in oven for 5 minutes.  Remove from oven and drizzle with vinegar reduction.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 3, 2005)

wow - this looks great - and I love the Oregonzola - that's cute!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 3, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> wow - this looks great - and I love the Oregonzola - that's cute!



thanks kitchennissse, but that is not my creation, there is a produce in the stores here called Oregonzola, not certain which dairy, Tillamook or Bendon made it or another one.  This state puts out a lot of cheese, we have happy cows here too, and they are range free   , albiet chased occasionally by a stray grey wolf.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 3, 2005)

Sounds great, and a large proportion of it can be prepared beforehand, very useful when planning a lunch/dinner party.


----------



## luvs (Feb 5, 2005)

that sounds absolutely delicious. i'm printing it out right now.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 7, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> that sounds absolutely delicious. i'm printing it out right now.



hope you enjoy it, luvs, I certainly do.


----------

